# Facebook Marketplace Ottawa-1982 Ibanez Roadstar Fotoflame



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Doubt that's a fotoflame and its not listed as one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

check the last pic in his ad


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

If it was photoflame, both would have identical grain.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

EVH on a budget.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What’s with the ‘custom made’ decal? Is that original?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The other guitar referred to in the ad has the same headstock script









Ibanez Custom Single Humbucker Foto Flame 1982 | Reverb Canada


You need to hear this single humbucker in action! This is a custom-made Ibanez Roadster from 1982. Made in the Terada Plant in Japan with a foto flame top under a tobacco sunburst-like finish, tremolo and one of the best sounding humbuckers to come across the shop! Condition: Dings an...




 reverb.com


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks like the ash/sen that all the MIJ guitars were made with back in the '80s.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm betting that grain is real, or at least a real wood veneer. It was Fender who used the term "Foto Flame" and that wasn't until the 90's. The Japanese did have a similar method for faking wood grain in the 80's but I doubt it would have been used on a guitar like that at that time.


----------

